# MS Access Button Wizard



## mcookaz (Jun 6, 2002)

In the design mode of Access 2007, when I wanted to put an icon on a form that I was working on, all I had to do was click on the Button icon in the toolbar and it would open up a wizard that would walk me through what I wanted the button to do. It no longer works. When I create a button now I have to create a macro and then in the properties, select the macro I want. How can I get my wizard back?


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

I do not have Access 2007, but all of the other Access versions have a "Toolbox" toolbar to tick for that kind of work.


----------



## mcookaz (Jun 6, 2002)

when i go to the computer that actually has the file on it, and open Access 2003, it does not open the command button wizard either. if i go to a third computer, open Access 2003 and try to create a button it does work.


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

With the Form in Design View have a look at the Main Menu>View and make sure that the Toolbox is ticked.


----------



## mcookaz (Jun 6, 2002)

i see how to view and not view the toolbox, but the problem is when i click on the button icon in the toolbox and then click on the form where i want the button it only draws the button and stops. it does not open the cammand button wizard. I found it in 2007 (design view, design tab, Use Control Wizards button)


----------



## mcookaz (Jun 6, 2002)

I found it!! on the toolbox the second icon is the control wizards button click that on and WaLa it works. thanks OBP


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Sorry I did not read this post before. For people trying to search it looks like a magic wand. If you have it turned off then the wizard will not activate for any tools that has an associated wizard for it. This means lookup list, option groups, Command buttons etc.


----------



## klewlis (Dec 15, 2000)

hi... sorry to resurrect this old thread but I'm having the same problem. Except my wizard button on the toolbox IS on. The wizard is working for certain buttons (combo box and list box) but not for others (check box, radio, toggle). 

ideas? It was working last week and now it's not... there was a random windows update yesterday and I also installed a printer, but I can't think of anything else that has changed. 

As per the help file, tried putting macro security to low, and also tried to update my Jet file, but it said that my Jet version is already newer than the update. 

??


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

For those three you want to create an option group instead and that will bring you into the wizard.


----------

